# New guy from Cedar Key and MN



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

Welcome! Be careful out there and lets see some fish!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

hi 
cedar key and MN thats nice !


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Get some of that Tony's chowder,,,,awesome. Looking forward to getting down there again. Welcome, you're in a great place.


----------



## BudT (Jun 29, 2018)

Well man I think you got it covered, Gitche Gumee to the Florida Gulf Coast. Welcome to MicroSkiff! Can't help but think of the Edmond Fitzgerald when I think of Lake Superior.


----------



## Gvillewill (Feb 20, 2016)

Welcome. Haven't been over to CK in a while as we have been launching our Yak's from Yankeetown lately, but Shell Mound is one of our favorite spots. It can be muddy at low tide and the air boats can break the zen of a moment, but it has always been good to me.
When I lived down in the Keys, I had a girl friend from Pelican Lake, Mn for a while and when I was a much younger man spent a summer in the Twin Cities. Beautiful State.


----------



## MN16 (Jan 26, 2019)

Thanks for the welcome guys. My wife and I are psyched to be here. Lots of new water and places to explore.


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2019)

Welcome aboard! CK is a special place! Explore the Waccasassa when you can!


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Welcome. Sounds like you've got a good split going. Cedar Key is a cool spot and very fishy. Tight lines!


----------

